# Genetic?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm beginning to notice my daughter displaying not just symptoms of my own tourettes and ocd behavior but some anxiety about things as well. Are these disorders genetic by chance? I know tourettes is as I've already been told this by previous doctors but the ocd and anxiety I wasn't sure about. Yes we do plan on going to a doctor to discuss this as well but I was wondering if anyone here would know anything about this before we go.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

If OCD is genetic, my kids obviously dodged that bullet.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I'm beginning to notice my daughter displaying not just symptoms of my own tourettes and ocd behavior but some anxiety about things as well. Are these disorders genetic by chance? I know tourettes is as I've already been told this by previous doctors but the ocd and anxiety I wasn't sure about. Yes we do plan on going to a doctor to discuss this as well but I was wondering if anyone here would know anything about this before we go.


I would not listen to anyone opinions on this forum unless they are qualified to answer your concerns.

Also, I use to google everything whenever I had symptoms -- and if I had everything I found on the internet-- well let's just say I wouldn't be typing this.


Speak to a professional and an expert on these issues -- 

Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Guess I am stalking you Pidge !!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

jh52 said:


> Guess I am stalking you Pidge !!


I knew it!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jh52 said:


> I would not listen to anyone opinions on this forum unless they are qualified to answer your concerns.
> 
> Also, I use to google everything whenever I had symptoms -- and if I had everything I found on the internet-- well let's just say I wouldn't be typing this.
> 
> ...


lol I already stated we plan to do this... "*
Speak to a professional and an expert on these issues -- *"

but was curious if anyone has experience with their kids inheriting disorders like this. (Or any mental disorder really) The last time I did speak with a professional the only disorders i was told were inheritable were the tourettes and one of my sisters schizophrenia. Of course we do plan on having both our kids checked out by a professional to see exactly what they have. My son seems pretty normal as far as kids go, a bit on the aggressive side... but he is a boy lmao.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

OCD and Tourette's are essentially the same thing. Anxiety is a symptom not a malady.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i think OCD is not gentic, i think if you see your mom doing these strange rituals, ,then it is picked up....im ocd, but my mom isnt.

the few things that i KNOW are hereditary...hoarding, and alcoholism...drug use is stronger if one parent used...thats all i got..

i try not to make a big deal out of things in front of the kids, or be too over the top about cleaning...i hope im not too bad...


----------

